# Speaking of Shortages



## melstan775 (Mar 7, 2013)

There's an olive oil shortage in my house and I don't want to go to the store.  I also need sunflower oil and tallow for my dad's shaving soap... don't want to go. Could use honey still, and an OMH scent. 

 I have goats milk, coconut milk, frozen beer, chocolate coconut milk, powder chocolate, 1 oz cocoa butter, almost-colloidal oatmeal (I made it in the food processor), palm, coconut, and a little olive oil. The only scent I have right now is Indonesian Teakwood. It's soooo strong. It smells like oiled teak, I'm not sure how it will soap. I haven't made soap in a week. With what I have, I can probably make a one pound batch of something. But what?


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh I feel your pain... I'm almost out of coconut oil and palm oil AND I just got my new molds. Two 3 lb molds, a cake mold and 12 silicone cupcake molds... I want to make a big batch... but how with so little oils? Ack!!! lol


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah! Well oils are easy to replace, but I'm ingredient short of everything to make any kind of soap tonight.  I'm melting the palm down now, maybe that will take too long to do anything anyway.  It's nice you got your molds and bad you can't use them!  Are your three pound molds loaves, silicon, or slab?


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

I am really wanting to make my soap for this months Show and Tell Challenge.  I know what I want to do, I just don't have the colors, and trying to decide how I can afford to get them.  Hey Mel, I will trade you the teakwood for some Bramble Berry Baby Powder scent, hehehe.  I was sent two sample bottles of it and I just don't see me using it.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 7, 2013)

For colorants, the three pack of red yellow and bluw liquid from Michaels are okay. They hold up okayish in cold process (except the red turns pink if it's not enough!)  You can mix any colors you want with the three primary colors. I think they were less then $5.00.   Thanks for offering the trade, I might take you up on that.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a few baby powders as well Mel, if you're in town, give me a shout I'll give you one.

BTW I got these ones for my 3 lb molds


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh thanks Shannon maybe I"ll come make a trade with you this week or next if you don't want the powder ones.  I like th emolds, I remember now you telling me you got those ones.


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> For colorants, the three pack of red yellow and bluw liquid from Michaels are okay. They hold up okayish in cold process (except the red turns pink if it's not enough!)  You can mix any colors you want with the three primary colors. I think they were less then $5.00.   Thanks for offering the trade, I might take you up on that.



Hmmm, I am not sure how that would work for black and I want a good red.  The black and red I am looking at are not very expensive, I am just really broke right now, lol.  On the plus side, I am broke enough that my plans this weekend got cancelled, so I can make more soap... which means I will run out of oils sooner... so not fair, lol ;-)


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well it's not a perfect plan.   Hey, I just had an idea..... how about eyeshadow for colorants? They are just pressed talc and micas.  I think it would be okay for an experiment if not okay to give to anyone... I don't know.  

Anyway, I think I will make a one pound batch and use just a touch of the teakwood and see how it is.  It's two ounces so if I don't want it I will be happy to give it up for trade. I really want to practice a swirl anyway....  off to check on the palm melt....


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Have fun and good luck with the teakwood scent!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 7, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Well it's not a perfect plan.   Hey, I just had an idea..... how about eyeshadow for colorants? They are just pressed talc and micas.  I think it would be okay for an experiment if not okay to give to anyone... I don't know.  .



I was thinking the same thing with the loose type. I was going to get some inexpensive eyeshadow and try it. LOL


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 7, 2013)

I have tons of loose eyeshadow that I don't use... hmmm


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I am kind of short on eyeshadows... lol.  I looked on a few websites for eyeshadow and it was more expensive then buying the mica, so I was bad and ordered the micas >,>


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> There's an olive oil shortage in my house and I don't want to go to the store.  I also need sunflower oil and tallow for my dad's shaving soap... don't want to go. Could use honey still, and an OMH scent.
> 
> I have goats milk, coconut milk, frozen beer, chocolate coconut milk, powder chocolate, 1 oz cocoa butter, almost-colloidal oatmeal (I made it in the food processor), palm, coconut, and a little olive oil. The only scent I have right now is Indonesian Teakwood. It's soooo strong. It smells like oiled teak, I'm not sure how it will soap. I haven't made soap in a week. With what I have, I can probably make a one pound batch of something. But what?


chocolate coconut milk??? OMG i just died and gone to heaven! I wish i had used that in my chocolate oatmeal soap tonight!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 8, 2013)

omg I almost decided on chocolate oatmeal soap too, lol.  But I really wanted the scent.  I found it at the grocery store in box milk row, right next to regular coconut milk.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> omg I almost decided on chocolate oatmeal soap too, lol.  But I really wanted the scent.  I found it at the grocery store in box milk row, right next to regular coconut milk.


 Im going grocery shopping tomorrow so this is timely info, thanks!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, here it is.  The colors are pretty, hope the blue holds. I don't know what possessed me to think amber, patchouli, and a roaring fire would smell good. It's cleaner in the soap, but I think I'm too old for heavy, heady fragerences. PS I need better organization and a monkey to do the dirty work.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Well, here it is.  The colors are pretty, hope the blue holds. I don't know what possessed me to think amber, patchouli, and a roaring fire would smell good. It's cleaner in the soap, but I think I'm too old for heavy, heady fragerences. PS I need better organization and a monkey to do the dirty work.


 Wow, i reallly love that shade of blue! What colorant is it? All I have is ultra marine blue and im getting "meh" about it lol


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 8, 2013)

you know, this is a cheap colorant. I didn't have money for those so I got a trial pack from Michaels that had red, yellow, and blue, in it. You can make any color from those three colors, though there's no accounting for how lye changes pigment. Anyway, It's the same pack where my red turned pink in the accidental bacon soap. The colors hold well enough, you just really have to use a lot more then you would with M&P. I think they might be labcolors, really.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> you know, this is a cheap colorant. I didn't have money for those so I got a trial pack from Michaels that had red, yellow, and blue, in it. You can make any color from those three colors, though there's no accounting for how lye changes pigment. Anyway, It's the same pack where my red turned pink in the accidental bacon soap. The colors hold well enough, you just really have to use a lot more then you would with M&P. I think they might be labcolors, really.


 Thanks. Next time I go to Michaels I will print me a 40% off coupon and check them out. I've never strayed from oxides/pigments but have always wondered about lab colors... hmmm


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 8, 2013)

BTW I've gone in there to harrass that poor sleeping soap at least three times since I got done with it.  Poke poke, wake up little soapy loaf, wakey wakey.... ;-)


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> Thanks. Next time I go to Michaels I will print me a 40% off coupon and check them out. I've never strayed from oxides/pigments but have always wondered about lab colors... hmmm



I have oxides in my next order,which is like a month away. Sadly... what will I do til then!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I have oxides in my next order,which is like a month away. Sadly... what will I do til then!


 You will love them. just one word of advice as i found out the hard way... some oxides/pigments are either water or oil soluable/dispersable. Meaning one oxide may use water to premix in before adding it to your soap while another may only be compatable with oil. Not all come with this info so a little experimenting may be in order. I use tiny little disposable restaraunt cups and put in a tiny amount of color then add water first. If it mixes good then I know it takes water and visa versa. Maybe there is another way of knowing but this has been what I have been doing  :eh:


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

*talking of colors, look what I just found...*

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/07/cr...sing-oxides-and-ultramarines-color-palette-1/


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thqanks for the heads up about colorants. I don't understand why they aren't all the same since oxides exist naturally in nature, they should all work the same when they are processed. -.-.  AND, I can't believe you found that article! I was looking at this very blog earlier today for that very article. You are a mind reader! PS did you cut the silver water soap yet?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 8, 2013)

A hint for truer purples might be to add Titanium dioxide to your base BEFORE you add the purple. Add it all in and make it white ,then you're adding purple to a white base and you're not having to overcome yellow to get purple. I can't account for any bleeding or if the TD will make the purple more lavender... maybe someone with purple colorant will try this out and let us know how it goes.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Thqanks for the heads up about colorants. I don't understand why they aren't all the same since oxides exist naturally in nature, they should all work the same when they are processed. -.-.  AND, I can't believe you found that article! I was looking at this very blog earlier today for that very article. You are a mind reader! PS did you cut the silver water soap yet?


 Oh wow, great minds think alike lol! Tomorrow is the big day to cut the Silver Water, (plus Cherry amaretto and moroccan gold) I just checked it and its not ready...boooo! :-x


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> A hint for truer purples might be to add Titanium dioxide to your base BEFORE you add the purple. Add it all in and make it white ,then you're adding purple to a white base and you're not having to overcome yellow to get purple. I can't account for any bleeding or if the TD will make the purple more lavender... maybe someone with purple colorant will try this out and let us know how it goes.


 I have actually tried this and it works very well. I use this trick for other colors too. The biggest thing is making sure you mix in the TD VERY well so u wont have white specks in your darker colored soap :twisted:


----------



## Nobellius (May 1, 2013)

Soo.. has anyone actually used eyeshadow for coloring CP soap? It's mentioned in the thread, mostly in passing, but if I'm going to go buy make up I wanna know that it works lol


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (May 1, 2013)

I am going to once I get all of my oils. But not yet.


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 1, 2013)

That is a very good question that I would like to know as well...I used to buy the clearance eye shadow all the time when I sold Avon, so I have a bunch of colors that i don't necessarily wear.  Some are a bit too shimmery for my skin type.

How did I miss this thread??


----------



## Nobellius (May 1, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> I am going to once I get all of my oils. But not yet.


Well, then I'll spearhead this experiment. What I'm most worried about, though, is some ingredient reacting with the lye and blowing my face off. Fingers crossed haha ;D


----------



## VanessaP (May 1, 2013)

The issue with using eyeshadow is that you would have absolutely NO idea if the color is soap safe or not. SO MANY micas are not stable in CP.

Also, if you're going to spend the money on eyeshadow JUST to color soap, eyeshadows don't weigh much - most of that weight is packaging so even el cheapo eyeshadow isn't going to give you much. To save yourself money, in the long run, it is easier to buy micas that are known to be soap stable to begin with. Also, eyeshadow is not pure mica, so EVERYTHING that is in the eyeshadow will have to be listed on YOUR label.


----------



## melstan775 (May 1, 2013)

Nobellius said:


> Soo.. has anyone actually used eyeshadow for coloring CP soap? It's mentioned in the thread, mostly in passing, but if I'm going to go buy make up I wanna know that it works lol



RR said there she did and it works well.  I don't know if I would try it. I don't know what loose powders are but I know a lot of pressed eyeshadows have mineral oil in them. A lot of people don't like that. Just sayin'.


----------



## Nobellius (May 1, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> The issue with using eyeshadow is that you would have absolutely NO idea if the color is soap safe or not. SO MANY micas are not stable in CP.
> 
> Also, if you're going to spend the money on eyeshadow JUST to color soap, eyeshadows don't weigh much - most of that weight is packaging so even el cheapo eyeshadow isn't going to give you much. To save yourself money, in the long run, it is easier to buy micas that are known to be soap stable to begin with. Also, eyeshadow is not pure mica, so EVERYTHING that is in the eyeshadow will have to be listed on YOUR label.


I'm not selling anything at this point. Target is just up the road, anything I order is a few days away. A week, who knows? If it morphs, I can share that with other users and they can save a trip and a few bucks. Totally worth it!


----------



## Nobellius (May 2, 2013)

leareva142 said:


> Thanks for share the post with us.


So far it seems to be going well. It's in gel right now so it's hard to tell. I will say one thing, though, unless you're making a really small batch, eyeshadow is too expensive to be reasonable. I split one pound into two halves, colored one half and it's pretty light.


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 2, 2013)

Nobellius said:


> I'm not selling anything at this point. Target is just up the road, anything I order is a few days away. A week, who knows? If it morphs, I can share that with other users and they can save a trip and a few bucks. Totally worth it!



Next time hit up the ladies in your life- eye shadow is one of those fun things to buy, and you can never have enough, but there is bound to be some color that they will get and be sorry they got it!


----------



## Nobellius (May 2, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Next time hit up the ladies in your life- eye shadow is one of those fun things to buy, and you can never have enough, but there is bound to be some color that they will get and be sorry they got it!


Hahahaha yeeeaaahhh.. about that... >.> :eh:


----------



## soapguy (May 2, 2013)

If your printer uses powdered mica, it just might work.


----------



## lsg (May 2, 2013)

Sounds like you are in a "soap withdrawal".


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 2, 2013)

Nobellius said:


> Hahahaha yeeeaaahhh.. about that... >.> :eh:



No sisters/aunts/grandmothers???  lol between my family we could have our own little make up studio!


----------



## Nobellius (May 2, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> No sisters/aunts/grandmothers???  lol between my family we could have our own little make up studio!


My sister lives a few hours away, mom doesn't really wear make up anymore, and I don't have any grandparents this side of the farplane. I'll ask around, though. I do have a few lady friends who might be willing to give some up.


----------



## Nobellius (May 3, 2013)

This is one of my eyeshadow concoctions. The other one is too light and the camera flash.. meh. 
Anyway, the color held up fairly well. The lighter blues seem to hold up better than the darker ones. The mauve like color here started out as more of a navy blue, so that morphed pretty bad, but the lighter shade looks just about the same as it did. I haven't tried any of the greens or reds yet. I will when I get a few days off work ;D


----------



## theath2010 (May 3, 2013)

That's looks great!


----------



## Nobellius (May 3, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 3, 2013)

Looks like it worked   BTW, Wholesales Supplies Plus has all their colorants on sale today...I finally picked up some titanium dioxide to make my natural colorants pop some more in my soaps!

And that's a great swirl-are you sure you JUST started making soap?


----------



## Nobellius (May 3, 2013)

I had ordered some TiO2 on eBay that just came in today, too 
All in all, I'm pretty satisfied with how it turned out. I just don't think it's a very cost effective alternative. I'm sure if used as intended the eyeshadow would last a while, but for coloring soap, you sure don't get a lot of it.


----------



## Nightlilly (Jul 17, 2013)

Nobellius said:


> I'm not selling anything at this point. Target is just up the road, anything I order is a few days away. A week, who knows? If it morphs, I can share that with other users and they can save a trip and a few bucks. Totally worth it!




Dollar Tree eyeshadow! I've bought so many in the past because who can resist all the pretty colors for only a dollar. I have a whole make-up case that's devoted to just eyeshadow and only a few I actually ever wear.


----------

